# Goat may have eaten Black Locust



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Our does may have eaten some black locust tree branch/leaves/flowers that came down into their pasture through a storm today. Fresh leaves/flowers (not wilted when we took them away) but everything I read say black locust is poisonous for livestock, especially horses.

Anybody have experience with goats and black locust? What should we be watching for and what should/can we do?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It does look like Black Locust is poisonous to goats. Here is a link you may find helpful:

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/goatlist.html

It appears to inhibit their ability to breathe, so I would keep a sharp eye for that. If you're sure they've been eating it, I'd call your vet ASAP and see what he recommends.

Good luck -- I hope they are ok.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Raeven, thanks. It's so confusing because Fiascofarms has black locust on the edibles list and cornell has it on the poison list.  Thanks for the quick response and good wishes.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tractor Supply says Black Locust is USUALLY deadly to goats when consumed in a "damaged or frozen state." Whatever that means! http://www.tractorsupply.com/know-how_Goat-Care_goat-care-and-poisonous-plants-to-goats

I really do hope they are ok -- I know how much you love your goats!


----------



## SouthGAMan (May 5, 2014)

Raeven said:


> Tractor Supply says Black Locust is USUALLY deadly to goats when consumed in a "damaged or frozen state." Whatever that means! http://www.tractorsupply.com/know-how_Goat-Care_goat-care-and-poisonous-plants-to-goats
> 
> I really do hope they are ok -- I know how much you love your goats!


What that means is that cold temp usually alters the chemical make up (some at least). That happens with several plants.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

and now I've found this from Michigan DNR, (underlining is mine):

Grazing
In a North Carolina effort, browsing by a combination of 
cattle and domestic goats effectively controlled the height 
growth of black locust. After 4 seasons, all black locust were 
dead. Since black locust can be toxic to cattle, caution is 
advised. Black locust is raised specifically to feed domestic 
goats in Pakistan and New Zealand, and they appear to be a 
better choice for control

http://mnfi.anr.msu.edu/invasive-species/BlackLocustBCP.pdf

Boy, figuring out what's poisonous and not poisonous is a true challenge.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Our goats love eating locust leaves. They eat the leaves on our locust saplings that come up from stumps and they have not had any problems so far. Not sure if it's black locusts or another kind though.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

VASusan, thanks. My understanding is there are two main types of locust tree in the US - Honey Locust and Black Locust. For our property, we have Black Locust - as it's considered an invasive plant and it's pretty much everywhere along the highways, in the hills and valleys. I don't think there's as many references to Honey Locust being poisonous, but Black Locust seems to be on everyone's lists - poisonous and edibles.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Update this morning: The girls appear fine. 
Additionally, we started a more in depth look at an area of the property they completely ate back last year as doelings. We have found that behind an expansive honeysuckle area (which is now entirely gone due to munching), we have found what appear to be black locust trees that also appear to have been munched back to the point they are not coming back this spring. 
We have to assume then that they were eating black locust while they were clearing the honeysuckle last year, and we didn't know.
This appears to be a case of "Human Much Ado about Goating Nothing" 

Again, appreciate everyone checking in and providing feedback. We learn so much when we ask. :bow:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

My goats and sheep love eating the black locust too


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Black locust leaves are toxic when wilted, frozen or otherwise damaged. Fine when fresh.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad they are looking ok!


----------

